# Fuentes Gran Reserva



## waybomb

And today I'll be smoking this. 
My buddy is overseas,  hoping he brings me some of those ones from the communist island.


----------



## Melensdad

NICE.

I had a Dominican version today.

I'm betting yours is/was a lot better than mine.  Enjoy.


----------



## waybomb

Lasted almost 2 1/2 hours!
Beautiful evening tonight, but inside now.


----------



## waybomb

And today a regular old macanudo.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Darn, I hate you guys!!!!

I haven't smoked a cigar in almost 2-years and I still miss those things.  Sometimes I wonder if living longer is worth it!!!!!


----------



## waybomb

And tonight we have a plain old Aging Room and a nice Sonoma cabernet


----------



## EastTexFrank

waybomb said:


> And tonight we have a plain old Aging Room and a nice Sonoma cabernet



How do you explain to your doctor that it's not just about the nicotine?  It's about the aroma, the taste, the ritual, the well being derived from smoking a cigar.  I never got, and I doubt anyone else has got that feeling from a Marlboro.


----------



## waybomb

Doctors are a bunch of hypocrites. 
They don't drink wine,  scotch,  smoke a stogie,  maybe a few bloody Maries?
Ya, right. 
Besides,  my doctor is a paid servant


----------



## waybomb

And tonight I'll be having the second to the last no name brand direct from Panama that my buddy bought for me while going through the canal. Wish I could get more of these.


----------



## waybomb

The end of summer is near,  so out comes the last of 3 of Cohiba Habana Cuba Paramides Extra.
And a bottle of yet to be tasted cab


----------



## waybomb

All gone.


----------



## tiredretired

This is the first and last time I will look at this thread and the awesome pictures included in it.  I have not smoked anything in a little over 30 years and this thread is not making it any easier.

*Enjoy my friends.*  After 30 years I still miss those cigars and to a much lesser degree my Lucky Strikes.


----------



## waybomb

TiredRetired said:


> This is the first and last time I will look at this thread and the awesome pictures included in it.  I have not smoked anything in a little over 30 years and this thread is not making it any easier.
> 
> *Enjoy my friends.*  After 30 years I still miss those cigars and to a much lesser degree my Lucky Strikes.




Hmmm, let's test your will. 
Did you look?


----------



## Melensdad

OH that Cohiba looks tasty.


----------



## tiredretired

waybomb said:


> Hmmm, let's test your will.
> Did you look?



Yes.   I have no will.


----------

